# Λύστε μου αυτό το μυστήριο



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2009)

1) Γιατί το κλιματιστικό Kerosun Clima KCM812, ενώ ανήκει σε ενεργειακή κλάση C και δεν είναι φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον, παρουσιάζεται να έχει τη χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση απ' όλα -- είναι κι απ' τα πιο αθόρυβα. Μας δουλεύουν;

2) Γιατί καμία έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο δεν βγάζει κλιματιστικά Kerosun, αλλά μόνο σόμπες, και η έρευνα για το Kerosun Clima KCM812 βγάζει μόνο ελληνικά μαγαζιά που το πουλάνε; To www.kerosun.com σε βγάζει στην Toyotomi Αμερικής, η οποία όμως δεν έχει κλιματιστικά τοίχου, αλλά μόνο αυτά τα φορητά με τις ρόδες. H Τoyotomi Ιαπωνίας δεν φαίνεται να έχει κλιματιστικά που ονομάζονται Kerosun ή Kero-sun. 

Αν κάνουμε λίγη έρευνα στα προϊόντα της εταιρείας (Toyotomi και Kerosun) που πουλάει ο Κωτσόβολος, αλλά και στο σάιτ της Toyotomi, βλέπουμε ότι ισχυρίζονται καταναλώσεις που δείχνουν εξωπραγματικές, γιατί είναι στο ένα τρίτο ή ένα τέταρτο των άλλων εταιρειών. 

Τι παίζει;


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> 1) Γιατί το κλιματιστικό Kerosun Clima KCM812, ενώ ανήκει σε ενεργειακή κλάση C και δεν είναι φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον, παρουσιάζεται να έχει τη χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση απ' όλα -- είναι κι απ' τα πιο αθόρυβα. Μας δουλεύουν;


Αρχικά σκέφτηκα πως είναι typo, γιατί λογικά η ενεργειακή κλάση προκύπτει κυρίως από τον λόγο απόδοση/κατανάλωση. Αλλά πολύ πιθανό να έχει σχέση με το τρίτο παρακάτω.


Alexandra said:


> 2) Γιατί καμία έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο δεν βγάζει κλιματιστικά Kerosun, αλλά μόνο σόμπες, και η έρευνα για το Kerosun Clima KCM812 βγάζει μόνο ελληνικά μαγαζιά που το πουλάνε; To www.kerosun.com σε βγάζει στην Toyotomi Αμερικής, η οποία όμως δεν έχει κλιματιστικά τοίχου, αλλά μόνο αυτά τα φορητά με τις ρόδες. H Τoyotomi Ιαπωνίας δεν φαίνεται να έχει κλιματιστικά που ονομάζονται Kerosun ή Kero-sun.


Αυτό ίσως εξηγείται από τη συχνή τακτική εταιρειών να κυκλοφορούν προϊόντα με διαφορετικές επωνυμίες σε διάφορες χώρες. Παίζει επίσης το ενδεχόμενο "ανώνυμου" προϊόντος (μαϊμού, δηλαδή ή ίσως και επώνυμου που ξέμεινε από παρτίδες με ελάττωμα οπότε η μητρική εταιρεία δεν το κυκλοφορεί βέβαια με τη φίρμα της μη μαγαριστεί το όνομα, αλλά δεν το πετάει βέβαια ή ακόμη και φασόν ή επιστροφές που "αναγεννήθηκαν") το οποίο βαφτίζεται με κάποια φίρμα γνωστή στην αγορά προορισμού και πωλείται στα κορόιδα για να μην πεταχτεί. Καθόλου σπάνιο στην μπανανία μας αφού οι πάσης φύσεως αρχές της δεν φημίζονται για την εγρήγορση και την αποτελεσματικότητά τους.


Alexandra said:


> Αν κάνουμε λίγη έρευνα στα προϊόντα της εταιρείας (Toyotomi και Kerosun) που πουλάει ο Κωτσόβολος, αλλά και στο σάιτ της Toyotomi, βλέπουμε ότι ισχυρίζονται καταναλώσεις που δείχνουν εξωπραγματικές, γιατί είναι στο ένα τρίτο ή ένα τέταρτο των άλλων εταιρειών.
> Τι παίζει;


Γι' αυτό δεν ξέρω ούτε φαντάζομαι τίποτε, παρά μόνο ότι μας δουλεύουν χοντρά...


----------

